# Copolymer Shock Leaders???



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

Someone gave me a length of 50# P Line to try for my shock leader. I was having problems with break offs during my cast(my braid breaking below the shock knot)... Anyway I tried the leader and had a break off on the 3rd cast. Basically the knot slipped (I'm not the greatest Knot tyer). . I retyed with a double uni again but this time it was a much better knot. I gave it the business for about 10 more casts or so and had no problem what so ever. 
Does anyone have any experiance with P Line or any other Copolymer fishing line.The line i used seemed much softer and a good bit smaller in diameter. I'm not 100% sure it was P Line but i am going to find out at lunch today.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Braid for the shock is not a good idea. I would suggest mono shock of #50 Ande or Big Game. Start with a double line and go into a no-name or slim beauty knot.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't use braid on my convential heavers. I have used P Line CXX 20lb. as a main line with an ANDE 50lb. or so shock leader and liked the line other than the pee green color being hard to see. As far as tying mono to braid here's a good link with some different knots.
http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

The 50# P Line is not braid. Its a copolymer (looks like mono) fishing line. I posted the other day and i was having a problem with my shock knot hitting the guides during my cast causing the braid to loop around my guide and break off. I was using 50# flurocarben and i had used 50#mono with the same result(broken braid).The knots were too big i guess. The 50# p line allowed me to get a smaller knot and the softer line seems to go through the guides smoother. My fishing buddy told me he has never heard of anyone using the P LIne as a shock leader and i was just wondering if there was a reason why.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I was pickin up what you were putting down!*



GrownManRunnin said:


> The 50# P Line is not braid. Its a copolymer (looks like mono) fishing line. I posted the other day and i was having a problem with my shock knot hitting the guides during my cast causing the braid to loop around my guide and break off. I was using 50# flurocarben and i had used 50#mono with the same result(broken braid).The knots were too big i guess. The 50# p line allowed me to get a smaller knot and the softer line seems to go through the guides smoother. My fishing buddy told me he has never heard of anyone using the P LIne as a shock leader and i was just wondering if there was a reason why.



I think maybe you might be getting a loop in you braid and its catching on something or one of your guides might be tearing at your braid as you let it fly...SOmething is chaffing it.

Anyhow-I use copolymer line. Ive used the P-line with good success. I actually use it now for my 100 lb leader at the end of my rig. I also use it for shocker as well. I use Copolomer for shocker as well.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I used to use braid as shock..If your gonna do this you need to use at least 90lb..Not for the strength but the braid diameter..Anything less is too thin and will actually cut the connection at the braid to mono knot. Never had that happen with 95lb Spiderwwire stealth.
Like I said ,now I use only Sakuma Rig Body..Order it from a guy in the UK..Smartrig.com..Not cheap but I try to avoid "cheap" when it comes to fishing..This stuff is soft yet very strong..80lb mics out at .70..the 50lb is about the same dia as 30lb Big Game. $15.00 for a 100 meter spool (328 feet) will give you about 25-30 shockleaders depending on rod length,with the leftovers I build my pompano rig bodies and add flourocarbon hook traces.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

dadgum people read the whole thread. The P-line is not braid, its a copolymer like Tritainium or Momoi Diamond. P-line is excellent stuff.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

*Excuse the hell out of me*. I did read the post and just thought it was braid.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

All I can say is I use Sufix Tri Plus 40lb as a shocker. 

And both the Tri and the Momoi Diamond are very, very good as a shock leader, IMHO.

Never used P-line. If it's like the other two, I don't see a problem. 

Don't feel bad, I thought the P-line was braid, too. Maybe confused it with Tuff Line or somethin'.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Forgot to add:

I use a spider to a double nail. I use anywhere from three wraps to 10 wraps around my reel out the tip and back down to my first guide. 

Work on yer knots. 

I use extra wraps on my main line if it's braid. Might want to talk to some other people for advise on braid main to copolymer shock. I don't use braided main line on my conventionals.

But the spider to the double nail has worked with shock leaders going from braid to Sufix Tri.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

grownmanrunning,what test braid is your running line?i use braid as a shock leader because my runningline is 20-30 lbs.depending on sinker weight i will use 50 or 65 lb p/p for shocker.the braid to braid knot is very small and never hangs up on the guides.on my conventionals i use straight 50 lb p/p with no shocker.
if you are going to stay with mono as shocker,co-polymer or flourocarbon should work great.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

> dadgum people read the whole thread. The P-line is not braid, its a copolymer like Tritainium or Momoi Diamond. P-line is excellent stuff.


Read *my* post. I said *I* don't use braid on my convential. Meaning I know what he meant, then said what I thought of the copolymer known as P Line. I tie my drum rigs with P Line. Newsjeff is dead on in my opinion with the spider to a double nail. I hated that knot until I got good at it on a noncatching day on Ocracoke.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

P-line is probaably my favorite line and it would be excellent for shock line. The only issue is the price, but well worth it. Now braid to mono connections are a PITA. Several of the reasons have been mentioned. So I just is it for lure fishing and go to a swivel to mono leader. Lookup St Slough posts and see if he did the mono to braid connection and what he uses.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

if it doesn't apply to you don't take offense at it. too often somebody clarifies an ambiguity in a later post but people don't bother to read all the way through. They only read the first post on the thread and hit reply. i.e. barty b's post.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

40lbs suffix or 40lbs Ande Back Country..Been addicted to Ande Back Country fer years till I started using the Suffix Superior 40 ( found a deal)......I will go back to the Ande 40 and 50 BC once I get thru these 6 spools of Suffix 40.

BTW...the 40lbs shocker is attached to at least 3 feet of 100 / 150 lbs Ande.

I am with NJ....at least 8-10 wraps of the shocker, and learn yer knots...Spider Hitch/Bimmini to nail or improved no-name (double em up)..ya can have tha fastest car but if ya can't drive a stick...yer SOL.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Al, you like that Suffix Superior?

Hmm.  

The Siege is very good.

But that Superior? 

I dunno.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NJ..not as pliable as the Ande BC...but will cast at least 10-15 times before I have to werry about abrasion ( check and re-tie). I found tha Suffix Superior to hold knots really well ( due to its pliability).

Found tha Suffix Superior at Wally world...and have yet had a crack off due to the the line's lack of strength or durability....back in tha day when I was runnin straight 50..I woulda said Ande..all the way, but the Suffix Superior has been holdin up...lookin' fer some Suffix Superior 250' lbs to tie some Nigerian rigs.

BTW....nuthin but lost paddle tails and 1 taylor to show for the other day. Prayin fer some warmer temps ta get into the greys and Specs.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

bluerunner said:


> if it doesn't apply to you don't take offense at it. too often somebody clarifies an ambiguity in a later post but people don't bother to read all the way through. They only read the first post on the thread and hit reply. i.e. barty b's post.


Cool deal, I saw the word "people" in the post and that included me in my mind. That's what stinks about the internet sometimes.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

10 pound test for every ounce of weight to be casted.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

GrownManRunnin said:


> The 50# P Line is not braid. Its a copolymer (looks like mono) fishing line. I posted the other day and i was having a problem with my shock knot hitting the guides during my cast causing the braid to loop around my guide and break off. I was using 50# flurocarben and i had used 50#mono with the same result(broken braid).The knots were too big i guess. The 50# p line allowed me to get a smaller knot and the softer line seems to go through the guides smoother. *My fishing buddy told me he has never heard of anyone using the P LIne as a shock leader and i was just wondering if there was a reason wh*y.


I suspect only because it isn't as well known as the other brands - Sufix, Ande, etc. Is your question meant to ask- is there a difference between *standard mono* and a *copolymer* line when it comes to shock leader ?

If that is the question I can't see a significant difference- I use Sufix Superior and Tritanium and haven't notice that much of a difference between the two.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

ShoreBird said:


> 10 pound test for every ounce of weight to be casted.


I dunno about that rule of thumb. 

I never use more than 50lb ... even when throwing 12oz and bait.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> I dunno about that rule of thumb.
> 
> I never use more than 50lb ... even when throwing 12oz and bait.


Yeah I'd hate to see the size of a shock knot running 120lb test thru your guides- disaster if it catches on a guide.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

todays lines test so much higher than their rating that the old rule of thumb isn't necessary anymore.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

I believe I heard that from Neil Mackellow . Remember it's a rule of thumb. I have a 12' tapered leader that starts at #120 and tapers down to about #50.


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> I suspect only because it isn't as well known as the other brands - Sufix, Ande, etc. Is your question meant to ask- is there a difference between *standard mono* and a *copolymer* line when it comes to shock leader ?
> 
> If that is the question I can't see a significant difference- I use Sufix Superior and Tritanium and haven't notice that much of a difference between the two.


I undertand the differance between the 2 just fine... I just wasn't sure about how well the copolymer line held up if it was used as shock leader...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

GrownManRunnin said:


> I undertand the differance between the 2 just fine... I just wasn't sure about how well the copolymer line held up if it was used as shock leader...


Yeah I know what you meant- thought some folks were confused as to what you were asking.

I replied that I used Sufix Superior (Mono) and Sufix Tritanium plus (copolymer) for shock and didn't see much of a difference.

If I had to get give one an edge it would be the tritanium plus- a bit more abrasion resistant and a tad smaller diameter for the test rating when compared to Sufix Superior.


----------

